# achar / encontrar



## albondiga

Ambos destas palavras se usam para dizer "to find"?  Qual é a diferença entre as duas?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Não há diferença.
Apenas "achar" também pode ser usado no sentido de "to think"... já "encontrar" nunca pose ser usado desse modo.

_o/


----------



## albondiga

Obrigado, ronan!


----------



## Outsider

E "encontrar-se com" alguém é _to meet someone_.


----------



## spielenschach

*Eu achei* bem. (I thought it was good )Inseria-se na homenagem a Salazar... (Catota, 1 ponto (Despropositado) , ontem às 17:23). e no museu que lhe foi dedicado em Santa Comba Dão. *...*
 
O *brinco*, porra! Nem reparei se ela estava de *brinco*! *Eu*, com a mão por dentro *...* Ó, não precisa se preocupar, *achei* o *brinco ( **I found**  the earring)*, estava na bolsa" Desliguei e *...*
* *
Ontem, ao pequeno-almoço, *encontrei* (met)o *Manuel* Pinho. *...***
achar
| v. tr. | s. m.


javascript:ConjugaVerbo("achar")javascript:ConjugaVerbo("achar")Conjugar </SPAN>
 
 
do Lat. _afflare_
v. tr., 
encontrar.
…
…
encontrar
| v. tr. | v. refl.

Conjugar 
 
 
do Lat. _incontrare_
v. tr., 
ir de encontro a, esbarrar com;


achar;


----------



## jazyk

Apesar de a maioria das pessoas não fazer distinção entre achar e encontrar, há sim uma diferença. Acha-se aquilo que se procura, encontra-se algo fortuitamente.

Exemplos:
Achei a revista que estava procurando.
Enquanto arrumava a casa, encontrei uma revista que havia muito tempo tinha saído de circulação.


----------



## ronanpoirier

jazyk said:
			
		

> Apesar de a maioria das pessoas não fazer distinção entre achar e encontrar, há sim uma diferença. Acha-se aquilo que se procura, encontra-se algo fortuitamente.


Adoro ficar sabendo dessas sutilezas da língua.


----------



## marques

jazyk said:


> Apesar de a maioria das pessoas não fazer distinção entre achar e encontrar, há sim uma diferença. Acha-se aquilo que se procura, encontra-se algo fortuitamente.
> 
> Exemplos:
> Achei a revista que estava procurando.
> Enquanto arrumava a casa, encontrei uma revista que havia muito tempo tinha saído de circulação.



jazyk,

só pra enriquecer a discussão (essas nuances também me interessam): tanto o Houaiss quanto o Aurélio não estabelem essa diferença de modo claro. Veja (apenas as primeiras acepções, creio que as outras não ajudam no esclarecimento):

*achar*
Houaiss: 1. encontrar por ter procurado ou por acaso; deparar com, topar
Ex.: <a. uma bolsa>
Aurélio: 1. Encontrar por acaso ou procurando; deparar com

*encontrar*
Houaiss: 1. deparar com, ficar frente a frente, dar de cara com
Ex.: <encontrou a bolsa que procurava> <a polícia encontrou os fugitivos>
Aurélio: 1. Deparar com; achar: Após longa busca, encontrou o objeto perdido.


----------



## MOC

Pessoalmente desconhecia da existência de uma diferença entre ambos nesse contexto em particular. Obviamente que noutros contextos, "encontrar" e "achar" têm significados diferentes.

Talvez por isso até utilize quase sempre "encontrar" para o sentido que está aqui a ser discutido.


----------



## edupa

jazyk said:


> Apesar de a maioria das pessoas não fazer distinção entre achar e encontrar, há sim uma diferença. Acha-se aquilo que se procura, encontra-se algo fortuitamente.
> 
> Exemplos:
> Achei a revista que estava procurando.
> Enquanto arrumava a casa, encontrei uma revista que havia muito tempo tinha saído de circulação.


 

Pra primeira frase eu usaria _achar_ OU _encontrar_, indistintivamente.


----------



## DerDrache

"Achar" eh mais usado que "encontrar", e posso ser usado no sentido de "pensar".

"Eu nao achei o que vc busca"
"Eu o achei muito bom."

etc. etc.


----------



## MOC

DerDrache said:


> "Achar" eh mais usado que "encontrar", e posso ser usado no sentido de "pensar".
> 
> "Eu nao achei o que vc busca"
> "Eu o achei muito bom."
> 
> etc. etc.



No Brasil talvez, mas em Portugal não. Encontrar é bem mais usado.


----------



## jazyk

> jazyk,
> 
> só pra enriquecer a discussão (essas nuances também me interessam): tanto o Houaiss quanto o Aurélio não estabelem essa diferença de modo claro. Veja (apenas as primeiras acepções, creio que as outras não ajudam no esclarecimento):


O _Dicionário de dúvidas, curiosidades e dificuldades da língua portuguesa, _de Luiz Antonio Sacconi. Eu particularmente acho interessante a distinção e tento mantê-la sempre que posso.


----------



## albondiga

Uma discussão interesante! Vejo que não tem acordo neste assunto, mas obrigado a todos!


----------



## edupa

albondiga said:


> Uma discussão interesante! Vejo que não tem acordo neste assunto, mas obragado a todos!


 

Albondiga, the bottom line is you're *100% safe* using _achar_ and _encontrar_ interchangeably to mean 'to find or come across something'. Differences in meaning (if any, that is) are just too slight to bother. 

Try _*either one of them*_ out on any native speaker of Brazilian Portuguese, albondiga, and I bet my left arm that there'll be no ambiguity whatsoever.

Other than that, it's just unhelpful nitpicking. Trust me on this.

Good luck!

Abraços!


----------



## albondiga

Obrigado, edupa, acho que você tem razão...


----------



## marques

albondiga said:


> Obrigado, edupa, acho que você tem razão...



Yes, he do


----------

